# Thermaltake Shark Problem



## blacronin (Dec 30, 2006)

Hello, I recently bought a Thermaltake Shark and it's giving me a headache. When I put any system in it, the only thing that happens is the fans run, when I put the same system in my xaserII case it works....Any ideas? If possible, I'd like to fix it myself.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Could be a couple of problems,
Make sure that the standoffs line up with every hole on your motherboard and that there aren't any extra ones, and that the motherboard is not shorting out on the case.
The power leads from the case to the Motherboard may on the wrong way round, don't connect them and use a paperclip or small screwdriver to short out between the pins on the motherboard for about one second only


----------

